# Bath



## aqua (May 28, 2007)

Any urbanites in or around or know bath?

if so can you pm me please


----------



## aqua (May 28, 2007)

plans changed *grumble* thanks for the pm's though x


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2007)

it's my home town  but i haven't lived there since 1989, go there 3 or 4 times a year though


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2007)

File under 'Plague; avoid like the'

Full of Americans and rugger buggers.


----------



## fractionMan (May 28, 2007)

I love it here.


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I love it here.



American or rugger bugger - which one are you?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 28, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> File under 'Plague; avoid like the'
> 
> Full of Americans and rugger buggers.


Where was the last place I met you?


----------



## JTG (May 28, 2007)




----------



## panpete (May 28, 2007)

It would be lovely if there werent all of those buildings there. It would be a beautiful natural spa set in beautiful green lands.
Theres some nice architecture but they just shout "OSTENTATION"
Theres loads of shops which you can look in as they have nice things, but as money is no object to most, theres no price tag.
The canal bit it lovely and leads out of bath to other lovely canally bits.
Overall, the best bit is the land in which it it situated, and the surrounding lands.


----------



## fractionMan (May 29, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> American or rugger bugger - which one are you?


Neither.


----------



## fractionMan (May 29, 2007)

impludo said:
			
		

> It would be lovely if there werent all of those buildings there. It would be a beautiful natural spa set in beautiful green lands.
> Theres some nice architecture but they just shout "OSTENTATION"
> Theres loads of shops which you can look in as they have nice things, but as money is no object to most, theres no price tag.
> The canal bit it lovely and leads out of bath to other lovely canally bits.
> Overall, the best bit is the land in which it it situated, and the surrounding lands.


Rubbish.  It has some of the best architecture in the country!  Compare and contrast with er.. birmingham for example.


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Rubbish.  It has some of the best architecture in the country!  Compare and contrast with er.. birmingham for example.



Bristol has more Georgian stuff than Bath

And we have medieval stuff, which you don't.

Thing is, Bath has naff all else so you have to play on it a lot


----------



## Paul Russell (May 29, 2007)

When I lived in Bath, I noticed that a lot of people wore hats.

I don't have the stats to hand but there just seemed a superabundance of people wearing posh hats. Often big things with big brims. Leather hats as well.


----------



## Crispy (May 29, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> When I lived in Bath, I noticed that a lot of people wore hats.
> I don't have the stats to hand



Or the hats to stand

hats   stand

hatstand


----------



## Paul Russell (May 29, 2007)

That's completely hatstand




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> Or the hats to stand
> 
> hats   stand
> 
> hatstand


----------



## butterfly child (May 30, 2007)

Bathonians have always felt superior to Bristolians.

Bristolians KNOW THE TRUTH so laugh in the face of Bathonians.

HA!

Best bit of Bath is that fudge shop


----------



## Crispy (May 30, 2007)

PS: Nice match of username and thread title


----------



## JTG (May 30, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Bathonians have always felt superior to Bristolians.
> 
> Bristolians KNOW THE TRUTH so laugh in the face of Bathonians.



This is true


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Bathonians have always felt superior to Bristolians.
> 
> Bristolians KNOW THE TRUTH so laugh in the face of Bathonians.
> 
> ...



nothing to say

but *heart* your tagline


----------



## keybored (Jun 4, 2007)

Weird, I was wandering through Bath today looking for the 'Decent Cafes in Bath' thread and as I saw this thread I almost fell over this. As you do when walking along reading internets.







It must be a sign!


----------



## JTG (Jun 4, 2007)

we've got one of those in Bristol

ours is better of course


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2007)

And the link is: Aquae Sulis, roman name for Bath, where there was a temple to Sulis Minerva - formerly plain old Sulis, a local pagan god of the springs adopted by the romans.


----------



## JTG (Jun 4, 2007)

This is the single most interesting thing about Bath btw.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2007)

Um. Jane Austen (except she hated the place)
Um.
Um. Insanely expensive tea and cakes for coachloads of American tourists?
Um. It's got a fantastic adventure playground


----------



## JTG (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot. Twerton Park, venue for much of my misspent youth and where I learnt a wide variety of extremely rude songs, at their best when sung in a broad Bristolian accent


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Um. It's got a fantastic adventure playground



it had a better one in the 70s - before walcot got all gentrified


----------



## keybored (Jun 4, 2007)

The Guildhall market can't hold a candle to St Nicks....


----------



## madzone (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought Bath was really nice. We used to do gigs in Moles club in the 80's - Tears for Fears came to one of our gigs and were utter wankers, smashing glasses in the bar. The best thing about the venue was the manager/owner who just used to constantly moan about his irritable bowel


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I thought Bath was really nice. We used to do gigs in Moles club in the 80's - Tears for Fears came to one of our gigs and were utter wankers, smashing glasses in the bar. The best thing about the venue was the manager/owner who just used to constantly moan about his irritable bowel



yikes, we might have met then


----------



## madzone (Jun 5, 2007)

You weren't the manager were you?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> You weren't the manager were you?



no, but i used to go there a lot in the 80s, my sister was a member, he gave out life memberships for about £200 for a while, so she always signed me in, had other mates in bands who played there too


----------



## mattie (Jun 5, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> Bristol has more Georgian stuff than Bath
> 
> And we have medieval stuff, which you don't.
> 
> Thing is, Bath has naff all else so you have to play on it a lot



Naff all else except the Roman bits.  And some silly sod buried them for thousands of years.  Then put Legionnaires in the water when it was dug up.  Then built a spa with crumbling central pillars and non-waterproof paint in the baths.

As an aside, there is actually a medieval wall in Bath.  The bit I've seen is only about 10 yards long though.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2007)

mattie said:
			
		

> .
> 
> As an aside, there is actually a medieval wall in Bath.  The bit I've seen is only about 10 yards long though.



I used to get chips from the chippie near that wall


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2007)

mattie said:
			
		

> As an aside, there is actually a medieval wall in Bath.  The bit I've seen is only about 10 yards long though.



That's cos they realised they were building in a silly place and moved a dozen miles west


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 6, 2007)

They built a wall around bristol to keep the inhabitants in, rather than other people out.


----------



## ICB (Jun 6, 2007)

Mostly lived in Bath from 82 - 85




			
				madzone said:
			
		

> I thought Bath was really nice. We used to do gigs in Moles club in the 80's - Tears for Fears came to one of our gigs and were utter wankers, smashing glasses in the bar. The best thing about the venue was the manager/owner who just used to constantly moan about his irritable bowel



LOL @  Moles

LOL @ TFF, used to see them driving around in a poncy red sports car, twats  




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> Um. Jane Austen (except she hated the place)
> Um.
> Um. Insanely expensive tea and cakes for coachloads of American tourists?
> Um. It's got a fantastic adventure playground



Um, Beau Nash
Um, Ralph Allen

lots of Japanese as well as Yanks
population triples in the summer
If you live there you can't go into town without meeting people you don't want to

generally a bit shit


----------



## obowan (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey, come on, Bath isn't THAT bad. Some of the people who live here are the stuck-up-their-own-arse type, ok so a lot of them are either posh or chavs, or now scene kids but meh.   

Its defiantely more interesting than where I used to live in the Cotswolds! Not as good scenary thought... Hmmm...


----------



## Gmart (Jan 8, 2008)

Am moving to Bath on Sat 

Is there a decent health food shop?

Is there a climbing wall?

Is there a reggae night?

Gonna be living in Whiteway. Seems quite nice, good links to the city.

Bath is beautiful! But too many hills!!! My legs hurt for days after visiting!!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2008)

There is an outdoors climbing wall at Bath uni, I know that much.


----------



## Gmart (Jan 8, 2008)

Outdoors!! 

*looks outside*

*notices rain*

Double


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 8, 2008)

Heh.  Welcome to bath G!

For health food, check out harvest on walcot street

The pub that used to play reggae changed hands and is now a posh steak bar  The farmhouse on landsdown should be starting up again soon though, and they'll be having some I imagine. The bell on walcot street occasionally has a reggae band in too.

And yeah, you're right at the top of a hill - are you on rosewarn close?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2008)

Doesn't look too appealing, I'll admit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2008)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Bathonians have always felt superior to Bristolians.
> 
> Bristolians KNOW THE TRUTH so laugh in the face of Bathonians.
> 
> ...


Bath is fun and looks nice. Bristol is boring and ugly. 

Actualy Bath is boring too, that's why I don't live there anymore.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 8, 2008)

My department used to be just round the corner from that very wall.


Still, Bath had it moments and some fine 'brewer's foreskin in the cloudy scrumpy' type of pubs back in the day. I still can't quite believe that the Hat And Feather - home of many a debauched scene - has become a blinking posh steakhouse. 

In general Bath seems to be growing ever more corporate and branded in its entertainment. Real shame - places like Larkhall really were great  for independent shops.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2008)

Aw shit, not the Hat? 
Many memories there too.


----------



## Gmart (Jan 8, 2008)

The Bell looks good, found a forthcoming events list which looks OK.

Was hoping for a better climbing wall than that   Still maybe I could play squash or something, Bath Spa is bound to have some decent facilities!

Cheers for the tips. Any good cafes?


----------



## Gmart (Jan 8, 2008)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> And yeah, you're right at the top of a hill - are you on rosewarn close?



Yep  

360 inclusive, but I have to put up with a small yappy terrier !! grr!

Those hills though!!


----------



## mattie (Jan 8, 2008)

tarannau said:
			
		

> My department used to be just round the corner from that very wall.



Mine still is, and it's even greyer than in the photo.




			
				tarannau said:
			
		

> Still, Bath had it moments and some fine 'brewer's foreskin in the cloudy scrumpy' type of pubs back in the day. I still can't quite believe that the Hat And Feather - home of many a debauched scene - has become a blinking posh steakhouse.
> 
> In general Bath seems to be growing ever more corporate and branded in its entertainment. Real shame - places like Larkhall really were great  for independent shops.



The old indoor market on Walcot has gone, replaced by flats and a bar-ha-fucking-ha.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 8, 2008)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> The Bell looks good, found a forthcoming events list which looks OK, (see here).
> 
> Was hoping for a better climbing wall than that   Still maybe I could play squash or something, Bath Spa is bound to have some decent facilities!
> 
> Cheers for the tips. Any good cafes?



The bell's great 

I really doubt they've got a climbing wall at bath spa though.  Might do I suppose.

re: cafes in town, I quite like the jazz cafe for it's big brekkies and the cafe in the guildhall market for cheap fryups.  Cafe retro's also nice.  Be warned though, apart from the market one, cafes in central bath aint cheap!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 8, 2008)

We should have a bath meetup in the bell at some point


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2008)

The indoor climbing center in Bristol, however, is top notch. If you don't have a car, it's a 1-change train ride from bath spa to montpelier and a 5 minute walk the other end.


----------



## Gmart (Jan 8, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> The indoor climbing center in Bristol, however, is top notch. If you don't have a car, it's a 1-change train ride from bath spa to montpelier and a 5 minute walk the other end.



Wow! Thanx!

Bath is gonna be expensive! All those hills might get me fit though!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Aw shit, not the Hat?
> Many memories there too.



I seem to remember having a drink with Hawkwind there a few times. However it could just have been old men making up stories. 
I did a terrible gig in the hat once, it was just feedback. Actually it was probably amazing.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2008)

DJ Derrick at the Hat 
This ace live DnB band once as well, wish I could remember the name - they were from brixton.


----------



## Gmart (Jan 8, 2008)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> And yeah, you're right at the top of a hill - are you on rosewarn close?



How did you guess this??


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 8, 2008)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> How did you guess this??



There're always houses being advertised on rosewarn close for some reason.  Also, it's the only place I know in whiteway


----------



## mattie (Jan 8, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> DJ Derrick at the Hat
> This ace live DnB band once as well, wish I could remember the name - they were from brixton.



Was he the old guy in the three-piece suit?


----------



## Gmart (Jan 8, 2008)

According to UKclimbing.com there are 2 indoor walls in Bath. One at the technical college and one at the university of Bath. Can't find them online, but I'll go and see when I get there!


----------



## JTG (Jan 8, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Bath is fun and looks nice. Bristol is boring and ugly.



Utter bollocks on all counts


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 8, 2008)

One of the good things is that they have just knocked the middle down, so all the rough bus station area is now missing.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 8, 2008)

It's hard to have more posh people and rugger buggers than Bristol, but somehow, Bath seems to manage it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2008)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> One of the good things is that they have just knocked the middle down, so all the rough bus station area is now missing.


You know, the replacement doesn't look too shabby.







http://www.southgatebath.com/gallery/


----------



## JTG (Jan 9, 2008)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> One of the good things is that they have just knocked the middle down, so all the rough bus station area is now missing.


let me know when they've knocked the rest down and I'll give the place another chance


----------



## Geri (Jan 9, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> It's hard to have more posh people and rugger buggers than Bristol, but somehow, Bath seems to manage it.



Er, I think you mean Clifton, not Bristol.


----------



## Gmart (Jan 9, 2008)

Is there a nice library to work in?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 9, 2008)

The Uni library was pretty sound back then.

I think Bath's more mixed than people give it credit for. Yep, there are an awful lot of toffs and tourists in close proximity. But it's also a mixed up area - I lived in the Larkhall area of Bath, less than a mile from the centre, but with its own little parade of shops and a pretty mixed neighbourhood. Walk further down the A road and you hit the Snowhill estate before more (back then) crusty Walcot and then the whole tourist trap centre itself.

I liked Bristol but it always felt even more compartmentalised and somehow less mixed than Bath to me. Enjoyed my time in St Pauls, Clifton and beyond, but they often felt like separate cities.


----------



## user47632 (Jan 9, 2008)

marty21 said:
			
		

> I used to get chips from the chippie near that wall



I went there today for lunch  

Small chips and a fishcake for £1.80. When I asked for vinegar the man said: "Ah you want to get drunk. They told me you stopped that"


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2008)

tarannau said:
			
		

> - places like Larkhall really were great  for independent shops.



i used to live in larkhall  otago terrace, and hillview road - and in the late 70s early 80s worked in larkhall square - in peter currans, which was the corner, general store opposite the larkhall inn, and in the hardware shop, which is still there, when i'm down in bath, i sometimes drink in the liberal club with my dad


----------



## Gmart (Jan 12, 2008)

Any good Chinese supermarkets?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> You know, the replacement doesn't look too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was amazed when i saw how much had been knocked down, won't miss marchant's passage, spent a lot of time there as a kid, no idea why


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2008)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> We should have a bath meetup in the bell at some point


i'd be up for that - need a bit of notice


----------



## big eejit (Jan 12, 2008)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> Any good Chinese supermarkets?



Yup. In Bristol.


----------



## Gmart (Jan 12, 2008)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Yup. In Bristol.



Are you on the wrong thread?? 

So not in Bath then?


----------



## big eejit (Jan 12, 2008)

Bristol has to build 100,000 new houses in the next couple of years so Bristol and Bath will become one city. I'm just preparing for that day.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2008)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Bristol has to build 100,000 new houses in the next couple of years so Bristol and Bath will become one city. I'm just preparing for that day.



keep saltford and keynsham independent  they are a buffer between bath and bristol


----------



## Geri (Jan 13, 2008)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Yup. In Bristol.



Heh


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2008)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> Are you on the wrong thread??
> 
> So not in Bath then?



There's a (very) small one on Walcot St, not far from the Bell.  The uni, recognising just how many Chinese students we now have, has also added a seperate Chinese/Asian food shop on campus.  I've been in neither, I'm afraid.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 13, 2008)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> Any good Chinese supermarkets?


There's a tiny one on walcot street.  It might have closed down though, I've not been for a while.  The library's in the podium.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 26, 2008)

Should I move there?
A show of hands please.
Its been on my 'list of places to move to' 
for years and I'm feeling a move coming on.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2008)

Bristol's better.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 26, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Bristol's better.



not keen on brizzle. too many low life, robbing, junkie, motherfuckers for my liking. 
and i'm just talking about my close family members


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 26, 2008)

I lived there for five wonderful years and really miss it sometimes. The thing is you need money, and a fair amount to live there. There is no London weigh in but London prices and west country wages. I was subsided by parents  when doing my degree but when I finished it and worked for 'normal' wages, I got into considerable debt. A small terrace is generally 250 grand, rent very expensive, normal unskilled  or even skilled jobs minimum wage. Train fares also dead expensive and not many bargainy shops or cheap but good places to eat out. As a skint girl, got fed up with Monsoon but no New Look  But I loved Bath to bits and do miss it. Wandering to The Bell pub filled with hippies and dogs via Great Pultney street is pure bliss and so much glorious stuff to look at. 
 I moved to Lancaster in Feb and have the house I could only dream of renting in Bath for £425 a month-less than some rented rooms in Bath-the train system is cheap and loads of lovely places nearby but am working for less than I have ever been paid in my life (min wage) despite a good degree.

Swings and roundabouts innit? Pm me if you want any more info and do recommend it-wonderful place to spend some time or your life if you can afford it


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 26, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Should I move there?
> A show of hands please.
> Its been on my 'list of places to move to'
> for years and I'm feeling a move coming on.



No. It has a crap local council, gets oppresively humid and polluted, and is populated by wannabe upper-middle class ponces, ex-yupees, tourists in the summer, and drunken salesmen and rugby players at night. There are no jobs except crappy service ones and it's basically like Stevenage/Swindon except the buildings are made of stone instead of brick so that it costs half your meagre income to buy/rent one. Unless you get well paid job by commuting to London and give half your substantial income to the the worst and most expensive train company in the country.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 27, 2008)

So thats one vote for and two aginst so far.
I didn't realise Bath was such a controversial place to live.
Always thought of it as quaint with some pretty shops and a few freaks to play with.

I'm actually thinking of going to bath spa college/uni? in sept.
I've got a house and income in glastonbury and could commute, which might make more sense. I'm just sick of the lack of nightlife here.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2008)

bi0boy said:


> No. It has a crap local council, gets oppresively humid and polluted, and is populated by wannabe upper-middle class ponces, ex-yupees, tourists in the summer, and drunken salesmen and rugby players at night. There are no jobs except crappy service ones and it's basically like Stevenage/Swindon except the buildings are made of stone instead of brick so that it costs half your meagre income to buy/rent one. Unless you get well paid job by commuting to London and give half your substantial income to the the worst and most expensive train company in the country.



some truth in that, but haven't noticed it being humid and polluted, i'm down there a lot, was born there, grew up there...job wise, the reason i left to come to london in the first place, couldn't get a decent job, there are places to go out which are not full of drunken salesmen, and rugby players, i did used to get pissed off with all the students there (even when i was a student myself in swansea, coming back to visit) i'd prefer it over stevenage and swindon if i was forced to choose between the 3, maybe i'll move back there when i'm knackered by london, my family like living there...


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> some truth in that, but haven't noticed it being humid and polluted, i'm down there a lot, was born there, grew up there...job wise, the reason i left to come to london in the first place, couldn't get a decent job, there are places to go out which are not full of drunken salesmen, and rugby players, i did used to get pissed off with all the students there (even when i was a student myself in swansea, coming back to visit) i'd prefer it over stevenage and swindon if i was forced to choose between the 3, maybe i'll move back there when i'm knackered by london, my family like living there...



having spent time in clapton and bath, I know where I'd rather be and it's not the former.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> having spent time in clapton and bath, I know where I'd rather be and it's not the former.


true


if the job situation was better and i could convince mrs21 to leave london, we might get down to bath eventually, although tbh, it's years since i have actively looked for a job down there


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 27, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> So thats one vote for and two aginst so far.
> I didn't realise Bath was such a controversial place to live.
> Always thought of it as quaint with some pretty shops and a few freaks to play with.
> 
> ...



Here's another vote for.

I've lived here ten years and I think bioboy is painting a somewhat gloomy view of bath.  I originally came for Bath Spa uni as well and I've never left.  The nightlife aint the best, but it's certainly better than glastonbury!  Houses/rent are expensive though.  500 a month will rent a one bed flat, 700 will get you two (although mine's 575 for two, so you can find cheaper)


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> some truth in that, but haven't noticed it being humid and polluted



Maybe some people are more sensitive to that than others. I have dodgy sinuses/sinusitis that were a minor inconvenience before, but the two years I lived in Bath, my face felt like it had been hit by a cricket bat most of the time. Largely cleared up when I moved away...


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 27, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> The nightlife aint the best, but it's certainly better than glastonbury!



It couldnt get much worse tbh. On a good night it's fantastic but if there's nothing on, theres a choice of 2 or 3 pubs, (with a few local pissheads in) or the nightclub (if you can call it that) with half a dozen people in.
And in the summer its dead for months because everyones working the festies.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Maybe some people are more sensitive to that than others. I have dodgy sinuses/sinusitis that were a minor inconvenience before, but the two years I lived in Bath, my face felt like it had been hit by a cricket bat most of the time. Largely cleared up when I moved away...


fair point, i guess the fact that it is in a huge valley doesn't help


----------



## Student Minor (Jan 27, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> The Bell looks good, found a forthcoming events list which looks OK.
> 
> Was hoping for a better climbing wall than that   Still maybe I could play squash or something, Bath Spa is bound to have some decent facilities!
> 
> Cheers for the tips. Any good cafes?



I hate to disalosion you. I go there. Unless you want Rugby/hockey pitch or a football pitch thats about it. 
Ironicly enough the ex gym is now the Student union bar and offices.


----------



## mattie (Jan 27, 2008)

For:
Beautiful city.  Very much so.  Quite a few parks, lovely architecture. 
easy to walk around (don't need car, in fact bus gates have been put into place to reduce the traffic in the city centre).


against:
expensive - you can live a little out of centre and find cheap accomodation, but the cheaper places can end up quite a distance from the centre as the city follows the valley to some extent.  
pollution/congestion - in a valley, and for reasons that escape me the A46 bypass doesn't meet up with the A36, so all traffic from Frome etc goes across Cleveland Bridge just to get to the M4.  Connect the two roads, it would be much better.
Jobs can difficult to find - depends upon profession, Bristol easy commute and I'm an an engineer so no real problems, but the Bath job market isn't the best. 

Things others have said that I really don't see: 
Nightlife OK to me, variety of pubs, some of which are full of students, some locals, some gastro, some spit-and-sawdust.  Saying that, quite a few pubs getting poncified.
Rugby-boys - As Bath is expensive, a lot of people who live here tend to be reasonably well-off, which is only important if you think that higher income is a good reason to dislike somebody or not.  I think students are more of an issue, and during term-time there are 10,000 or so in a city of circa 90,000, but depends on your opinion of students as to whether this is good or bad.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> fair point, i guess the fact that it is in a huge valley doesn't help



Yeah, the climate always seemed quite humid and changeable. I guess it's not a problem for 99.9% of the population. Carry on!


----------

